# java .jar works only as root



## whitesnow (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,

Being pretty new to FreeBSD, trying to move from Windows XP.

Did install Java openjdk8 1.8.0._05, and linux-sun-jre17 1.7.0_55 to run a Java app from the web.  Namely this one: http://fxtrade.oanda.com/trade-forex/fxtrade/desktop.  It's not supported for BSD but for Linux and Windows.

Well it's a `tar` file which contains a shell script and puts a link to Desktop.  They have a browser plugin as well, which is working on a CentOS VirtualBox, but not on FreeBSD, because I did only find an quite old iced-tea-web-1.5 Java plugin for FreeBSD, on CentOS as far as I remember was maybe 1.7.0_55.

On FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64.

First tried in virtual machine in CentOS, working. Later as user in FreeBSD did kill Xorg 1.7.7, using the openjdk8, fails with an error message using the linux-sun-jre17. But as user root is working with both Java versions.

Is there any advice as where to look for, or just use a virtual machine with Linux and maybe send the output to the X-Server on the FreeBSD host.

Thanks in advance.


----------

